# Advanced LFO Controls?



## iwritemusic (Oct 16, 2020)

Are there any synths that have LFO hysteresis and pulse width controls, or even the ability to draw the LFO waveform a la Glass Viper?

I'd like to add such a synth (or even a standalone effect) to the toolbox.


----------

